# Gym folks, lateral pulldown alternative?



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am progressing with my exercise regime but have hit a snag.

The bench I have doesn't have a lateral pulldown attachment, (the one where you pull a bar down with weights at the end of a wire).

Are there any exercises I can do to replicate the work this does, I.e pull ups, or is there separate pulldown cable/link systems that can be bought to fit York bench equipment?

As I don't have room for another piece if equip so I was hoping there is something I can do to either retrofit my bench, or replace the exercise, as I am not joining a gym to use one piece of equipment lol.

Cheers.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

All you need is a flat bench and some DB`s and you can do some DB rows.

****ty vid here but its the first I came across on youtube,..

You get the idea anyway,


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Possibly a pull up. 
Shoulder press with barbell or maybe even shoulder press with dumbell.

It works your lats, top of pecks, shoulders, tri's and upper back a laterall bar. 

You could also team this with a side laterall raise. 

Then maybe kneel on the bench and lift the weight up can't remember the name - cheers oly its a dumbell row. I hate using the cable's anyway it's not right.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You can do chin ups or pull ups or a bent over row with a barbell, or single dumb bells work too......

If you are going the dumb bell route, do not support yourself with a weight bench...much better to just bend over as this forces the whole body to stabilise itself while you work...

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cheers guys,

It's only day 3 of the 12 week guide I have so am still learning terms etc, but I am tailoring the guide to my needs as he starts on 40kg on an Olympic bar, but he is a physical trainer who fattened up to show step by step how he lost weight and gre muscle.

However I have little weight use experience, so I have a standard bar set up, and was benching 10kg to start then upped to 25 by end of sets. Which I felt pushed me but wasn't straining, I.e. Injuring area.

This is a good example of tailoring to what I have rather than buying everything all at once.

Thanks


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I find seated dips hit my lats as well as major arm workout as well


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

try ether pull overs with one dumbell or witha dumbell in each hand and hands shoulder width apart that will work your lats, with one db and hands cupped it works your chest as well as lats. 
try looking at body building websites they have loads of exercises for home based exercise as well as gym based


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pull ups for sure.. also 2nd dumb bell rows..


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dips are the single best exercise for the triceps. Do these between two seats or benches and your`ll have big arms in no time.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cheers,

Need to buy a doorway pull up bar thing as nothing around house is suitable. Only £30.

I also got an iPhone app called ifitness, £1.50 but is very good with regimes for each area or goal such as muscle growth or weight loss, but also has things to record your data and has instructions on how to do each workout, in text, pics and videos! Good find!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ No football parks near you Ricky??

:thumb:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Funnily enough there aren't, live in a small village in the boonies, and all the local empty fields that used to be right behind my house are now full of houses thanks to local developer.

Plenty of quiet roads for jogging and bike riding like, but weight exercising and lifts is where a lot of my exercises will be done, hence indoors.

And I got the app as I know the dangers of lifting weights using bad technique.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, the app sounds good, don't want to be a moron and be one of the guys that drop weights after grunting during lifting...

They do give me a good laugh mind you in the gym.... :wall::wall::wall:

Shame there are no goals anywhere - a perfect, free pull up bar! 

Keep going, you sound like you are on the right track...

:thumb:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

My mate sent me a good fail vid the other day.

Basically the guy deadlifts a huge amount on the bar, holds it for 2 secs, then lowers it, all was well.

Then he steps away from the mat, promptly passes out and lands face first in the weight stand!

If he wasn't unconscious from over exertion, the 20kg weight in the face made sure.

Looked sare, but I did feel a "what did you learn" was appropriate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Best thing I like doing to the roids boys is asking them how much they can squat...

When when they answer something like 300kg, I ask them to do a one legged squat using only body weight..

Haven't found one that can do it yet.... :wall:

Much better to be able to move and use your own bodyweight, than a bunch of steel plates.....IMO...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

rick don't know how far from the city you are but join david lloyds full of good gear and fit women to take away the pain 

cueball i watched a mate give himself a hernia trying to bench press far above his usual to impress a girl needless to say he got no sympathy but it made us laugh watching him leave th e gym and yes he was on the roids


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, but isn't david lloyd's £60 a month!

I have a;ready spent £1k plus on bench, weights, odds and sods and a road bicycle, so we are on the home gym.

Once i have done this 12 week programme and if i stick with it, i may look at joining a Gym proper, and David LLoyd's is a nice gym, been in it a few times.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

David Lloyd near me is very posh. Used to be a member (Junior on my parents' account; £25pm for under 18s) and enjoyed it, but wouldn't pay the £59 off peak or £74 peak for an adult membership, not worth it IMO.

Indoor/Outdoor pool + as many indoor / outdoor racket courts as you like is nice, though...

S


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Olly1 said:


> All you need is a flat bench and some DB`s and you can do some DB rows.
> 
> ****ty vid here but its the first I came across on youtube,..
> 
> ...


Is that Paul Dalton???:lol:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Olly1 said:


> Dips are the single best exercise for the triceps. Do these between two seats or benches and your`ll have big arms in no time.


Weighted dips between two benches worked well for me, keep adding weight plates to your lap as you get stronger. You will need a buddy to load/unload you after a while!


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, did my first big cardio test last night, went for a 3 mile fast walk/jog round the village, almost passed out during the jogging bit, which was annoying as I am not that unfit.

Spoke to my gf, and she is pretty sure I have exercise enduced asthma, as I can do weights and stretches etc nonproblem, but as soon as I run or climb etc I get breathless and wheezy.

Got a nurses appointment tommorrow morning to confirm, hopefully all I need is a preventative inhaler and I can do longer cardio sessions, which is apparently very good for asthma lol.

This may actually explain my poor breathing stamina as I used to have childhood asthma.

Balls. Still new bike on Saturday.


----------

